# Orchid Bark



## Ujarak (Feb 23, 2012)

What do you guys think of orchid bark as a substrate? I had him on a mixture of coconut husk and cypress mulch but he kept piling it up on one side of his tank and laying on the other. he seems to like the orchid bark better but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 23, 2012)

orchid bark is fine. when i was looking into tegus i had a hard time finding cyprus mulch in my area. i had seen on numerous sites that orchid bark and hemlock mulch were acceptable substrates. i chose hemlock because it was easier for me to buy in large amounts.


----------



## Ujarak (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

